# unique caboose?



## skooksteve (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm from Corvallis, Oregon and a big OSU Beavers fan so I made this from an old caboose I had laying around. Some friends came over to see the layout. One is an OSU alumni and the other went to University of Oregon and was a Ducks fan so I set up the Ducks flat car to keep things peaceful. Those two teams are great rivals here in Oregon and once a year they play each other in a "civil war".

I have seen real boxcars in this area with Beavers or Ducks colors and logos(the trains were moving and I didn't have video with me) but I think mine is the only OS Beavers caboose.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Sweet...got any LSU decals? :thumbsup:


----------



## skooksteve (Mar 23, 2012)

*Go Beavs!*

I got my decals at the campus bookstore where they have all things OSU including OS underware. Unfortunately they didin't have anything near an HO scale Benny the Beaver :laugh:


----------



## skooksteve (Mar 23, 2012)

Decided to add a little detail and class it up some more.


----------



## Hondarado (Nov 24, 2012)

Nice job,Who are the Beavers?:thumbsup: Your on the other side of the Land...I never heard of them....


----------



## skooksteve (Mar 23, 2012)

The Beavers are Oregon State University in Corvallis Oregon which is where I live. They're a PAC 12 team. I see you're from Boston. I'm big on NBA basketball and The Celtics are one of my favorite teams. Maybe some time I'll make a green Celtics caboose


----------



## Hondarado (Nov 24, 2012)

skooksteve said:


> The Beavers are Oregon State University in Corvallis Oregon which is where I live. They're a PAC 12 team. I see you're from Boston. I'm big on NBA basketball and The Celtics are one of my favorite teams. Maybe some time I'll make a green Celtics caboose


Thank's for the info...I have never been to the West coast...Nice Job....


----------



## vic2367 (Dec 27, 2012)

very cool


----------

